# اللهجة المغربية: هوّد



## jawad-dawdi

في اللهجة المغربية الأفعال التالية متكافئة

نزل - هبط - هوّد

nzel - hbaT - hawwed

سؤالي هو : هل يوجد فعل هوّد في لهجة عربية أخرى؟​


----------



## momai

تبدو لي هذه الكلمة كأن شخصا أصبح يهودي ,كسوري تبدو الكلمة غريبة لي


----------



## WadiH

jawad-dawdi said:


> في اللهجة المغربية الأفعال التالية متكافئة
> 
> نزل - هبط - هوّد
> 
> nzel - hbaT - hawwed
> 
> سؤالي هو : هل يوجد فعل هوّد في لهجة عربية أخرى؟​



سمعتها في الشعر بمعنى اهدأ

انظر البيت الرابع: http://www.eqla3.com/sh3r/poems/alkaloj.htm


----------



## Bakr

هبط من كواريك باللهجة المغربية
نزل للأرض باللهجة المغربية
هوّد للأرض باللهجة المغربية 
أعتقد أنها مثل
Idioms 
اللهجة تنمو وتبتعد عن أصلها
لا علاقة لها لا بالدين ولا السياسة
ما العلاقة بيهودا
هود  مشى رويدا
المعجم الوسيط


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في منجد الطلاب : عند المعاصرين المهاودة والهوادة في الأسعار : تخفيضها والحطّ منها


----------



## ghostrider324

تستخدم كلمة هَود كفعل امر بمعنى اسكت او اهدأ في بعض مناطق الريف في جنوبي العراق


----------



## إسكندراني

في مصر نقول اهبط بمعنى اهدا


----------



## jawad-dawdi

وجدت هذا في معجم اللهجات

​ إذا هوّد الليل، كل خربز​ eza hawwad al-lail, kul 5irbiz​ مَثَل في الحجازية ​ معناه : روق دماغك​ مثال : يا واد، ليش معصب؟ إذا هوّد الليل، كل خربز
​ ماذا تعني هوّد في هذا المثل​ وكسؤال إضافي : ماذا تعني كلمة (خربز)ء​


----------



## WadiH

أظن المقصود إذا حل الليل
الخربز فاكهة مثل الشمام لكن لحمها أصفر
http://ejabat.google.com/ejabat/thread?tid=435e6a64cf261f66


----------



## إسكندراني

يذكر قاموس «المعاني» أن *الهوادة* هي اللين والتساهل
وقد سمع معظمنا الاسم *هويدي* ولا أعلم ما أصله


----------

